# Destination Protocol Unreachable



## williamc (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm getting this message when I tracert sf.net. No other website is having problems being accessed from my network, only sourceforge. A ping responds with:
Reply from 66.35.250.203: Destination port unreachable.

A tracert responds with 15 successful hops, and then:
16 sourceforge.net [66.35.250.203] reports: Destination protocol unreachable.

I cant figure out where the problem is originating. I created a static route to allow all traffic to this address on my 1710 router. My SDSL modem is able to ping and tracert successfully. Ping and tracert from my Cisco 1710 router gives the unreachable error. 
Network setup is:
LAN -------> Cisco 1710 --------> Efficient SDSL 5851

Any help is appreciated.

William


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

williamc said:


> I'm getting this message when I tracert sf.net. No other website is having problems being accessed from my network, only sourceforge. A ping responds with:
> Reply from 66.35.250.203: Destination port unreachable.
> 
> A tracert responds with 15 successful hops, and then:
> ...


What type of service are you attempting to reach (FTP, Telnet, HTTP, etc)?

I would contact Sourceforge to determine if that port on that address is still active.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since you are just trying to Ping that IP address, is it the only one you are having problems with.

For example, can you ping any other IP addresses like 199.181.164.1?


----------



## williamc (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm just trying to access their website, port 80. It worked a few months ago, then it just didnt come up. I first thought they were having website problems, but I was able to access from a third party proxy (anonymizer.com). This led me to believe my IP was being blocked by them. However, my SDSL router at work is able to ping and get a reply. My Cisco 7310 does not get a response. I do not have any block rules for Sourceforge, on the contrary, I've added allow rules to no avail. 

Any ideas?

William


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Why would you think that "This led me to believe my IP was being blocked by them."

If this is true, then accessing it from work is not really a valid test since likely it has a different IP address.


----------



## williamc (Jul 19, 2004)

My work public IP address is static. Internally we run NAT.
The SDSL modem gets a reply. The next hop in is Cisco 1710, this device get the unreachable response. 

William


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

What exactly is your issue then? Ping is an unreliable internet diagnosis as many sites block ICMP traffic.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I tried pinging it from several locations and have had no problems.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Same here, no problems. If you have no problems from your DSL, I strongly suspect the issue resides within your 1710 router.


----------

